# Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland



## Koifrau (18. Juli 2011)

Ich wusste nicht wo ich sonst Fragen soll.

Bis wann brüten/nisten Vögel hier bei uns und vor allem wo kann ich eine verbindliche Aussage dazu finden?

Danke! 

LG Svenja


----------



## sanatee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

hast Du bei Dir in der Nähe eine Nabu-Stelle? Dort könntest Du mal nachfragen. Sonst mal online gucken unter www.nabu.de
Es ist ja immer etwas unterschiedlich. Bei uns im Garten ist die zweite Brut schon durch und ich hab das Gefühl, das zumindest die Hausrotschwänzen noch nen dritten Gang planen. Die Meisen sind schon alle weg


----------



## Butterkuchen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

evtl. hilft dir ja dieser link: http://www.hausgarten.net/tiere/gartenvoegel.html


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo,

lt. Gesetz brüten Vögel zwischen dem 15. März und 30. September - aus diesem Grund darf man während dieser Zeit auch erstmal grundsätzlich keine Bäume fällen oder Hecken roden. (Aber da gibt es wiederum ganz viele Ausnahmen, warum man es dann doch darf.)


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo Svenja,
bei uns gilt das Heckenschneideverbot bis Ende Juni, ebenso das Hundefreilaufgesetz. Alles wegen der Brut und Setzzeit !


----------



## pema (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo Anne,

bis Ende Juni ??? Hmmm, aber da ist doch die Brutzeit noch nicht vorbei. Bei und gilt das Heckenschneideverbot bis zum 1. Oktober...ist schon eine ziemliche Differenz

petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hier in Niedersachen.. Heckenschnittverbot bis 30. September, Hundefreilauf verboten bis 15.07. des jeweiligen Jahres. Zuwiderhandlungen können mit bis zu 1000 Euro Geldstrafe belegt werden.


----------



## Koifrau (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Danke euch allen!


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo Petra,
diese Auskunft habe ich von meinem Nachbarn, der ist Landschaftsgärtner, und der hat unsere Begrenzungshecke jetzt Ende Juni geschnitten, weil er ab da wieder durfte ( sagte er )


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Ligusterhecke die dringend geschnitten werden müßte, aber es piept immer noch in ihr. So ist es i.d.Regel jedes Jahr, so das ich sie immer erst im August schneiden kann.


----------



## Algenhasser (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bis wann brüten Vögel in Norddeutschland*

Hallo an Alle, 
sicher ist diese Frist nach meinen Beobachtungen vom Süden nach dem Norden ca. 2 Wochen im Verzug und dadurch unterschiedlich. Für mich ist der Thermin für einen "sicheren" Heckenschnit immer der 15, August, da sind dann sogar die letzten Vögel aus meinen Nistkästen geflüchtet haben.
Lieben Gruß 
Algenhasser


----------

